# Simrad evo 3 side scan problem



## SC Skinny (Jan 12, 2020)

Additional photo of transducer mounting


----------



## FishWithChris (Feb 6, 2019)

what kind of thru-hull placement is that??? did you request a thru-hull rather than off the stern? what transducer is that?


----------



## SC Skinny (Jan 12, 2020)

3 in 1 transducer 

I think it is blocked by the tunnel hull


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

From the looks of it I'd say its blocked. Have you looked for pictures of other HPX-S's and their ducer location. Is it screwed into the hull? If screwed to a bracket and easily unscrewed, you could detach and hold in the water to test. 

Your Simrad will tell you which ducer its utilizing, so just double/triple check that. Enjoy the new ride!



SC Skinny said:


> 3 in 1 transducer
> 
> I think it is blocked by the tunnel hull


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

It looks to me like the transducer is not even turned on. Is there a setting on your unit to turn the transducer off and on (like a Garmin)? Also, have you tried changing the frequency of the transducer signal? As a last resort, check the troubleshooting tips in the operators manual. If they didn't give you one, you can find it on line at Simrad's website. There's also an installation manual on the website which can tell you whether mounting the transducer in the tunnel is a potential issue.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm no expert, but....There is a setting for the gps and in hertz and it can not be the same as the downscan. Maybe set your gps to 400


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Have you checked your cable connections? Looks like it is mounted left of the motor as you face the stern. It should be mounted right side of motor as you face the stern to be in clean water. How fast are you going when you took the pictures? If on plane you will not get a signal return as the transducer must be submerged. I mounted my 3 in 1 in the pocket of my HPXV 18 and it works good.


----------



## wwl (Aug 21, 2015)

Just noticed this - one Frank said is what i believe - if i turn my EVO 3 to Side Scan on my offshore boat that is what i get, verses the SS view i get on my EVO. It looks like the unit is not configured for the 3-1 transducer. The devices support multiple transducers so you have to point to the correct one. Then you can check for the 'view' and any problems with that.


----------



## FishWithChris (Feb 6, 2019)

Did you ever get this sorted?


----------



## SC Skinny (Jan 12, 2020)

I did get it fixed 
They put transducer into input 1 and it needs to be on number 2

works great now


----------

